# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG sắp ra mắt smartphone màn hình 'khổng lồ'

## blazefuzy143

Mẫu điệnt thoại mới nhất của LG vừa rò rỉ mang tên Optimus Big được trang bị màn hình Nova kích thước rộng tới 4,3 inch.

Hình ảnh và một số tính năng của LG Optimus Big được trang tin Xsportsnews đăng tải. Thiết bị sẽ có màn hình Nova như mẫu điện thoại Optimus Black hiện tại, tuy nhiên, kích thước màn hình thì lớn hơn, với đường chéo 4,3 inch.
Về tính năng, Optimus Big sử dụng vi xử lý hai nhân tốc độ 1 GHz. Màn hình Nova 4,3 inch có độ sáng 700 nit. Thiết bị còn được tích hợp bộ thu tín hiệu TV. Các tính năng khác của máy vẫn chưa được tiết lộ.
Dự kiến Optimus Big sẽ được bán ra tại Hàn Quốc trong tháng 4 tới.

----------


## hoaian

sak...@@ LG tính đột phá hay sao dị...to hơn cả samsung galaxy lun....[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) nhưng mà nhìn thì ô cơ lắm ^^

----------

